# Desk organization: SSD holder?



## Philip Vasta (Aug 21, 2021)

How do you guys deal with several SSD on your desk? I have 3 of Samsung's T5/T7 drives and they just kind of slide around. I'm seriously tempted to figure out how to make a 3D printed holder, because I can't find an elegant solution. I assume other people have run into this issue, right?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 21, 2021)

They just slide around on my desk. I did buy a couple of Thunderbays, so now 8 of them are inside that. But I still have about a dozen drives sliding around my desk. My plan is to build a shelf under my desk to hold them and some USB hubs.


----------



## CharlieCee (Aug 21, 2021)

Try this... It's a 4 bay desk/cabinet to hold 4 drives











Mediasonic HF2-SU3S2 Black 4 Bay External Enclosure - Newegg.com


Buy Mediasonic HF2-SU3S2 Metal 3.5" Black SATA I/II/III USB 3.0 & eSATA 4 Bay External Enclosure with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





YouTube Video -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWm7RHgSlzo

OOPs... Just realised that this is not for SSD, sorry!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 21, 2021)

Velcro.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I'm thinking I'll mess around with Blender or something and see if I can make a simple container with SSD-sized slots.


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes, DIY! 

Watch for inspiration:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/how-do-you-keep-all-you-samsung-t5-together.106408/


----------



## Philip Vasta (Aug 23, 2021)

Ahhh thank you! I knew I had run across a thread like that in the past, and that's the one!


----------



## ptram (Aug 24, 2021)

I've been using this one for maybe a couple years, now. It has worked very well. Not elegant, but practical and, well, drives are always well ventilated with no need for a fan!






2.5 / 3.5 inch 4 Bay USB3.0 1 to 3 Clone Hard Drive Dock


2.5 / 3.5 inch 4 Bay USB3.0 1 to 3 Clone Hard Drive Dock



www.orico.cc





Paolo


----------



## dade (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello,

I was looking around to find something to keep my external SSDs together.
Then I went for a simpler solution I think. I am not sure how much it will help, it may be a niche use case.

I use a Raid 0 external bay, it doesn't cost a lot (I think it was around 40 bucks) and two 2.5" Samsung SSDs.

Raid 0 brings nothing in my case (USB 3.0 is the bottleneck in the end) but I use one USB port for two disks, halving the number of external devices I have on my desk and therefore (for the time being) removing the need of something to keep them together.

Regards,

Davide


----------



## Philip Vasta (Aug 24, 2021)

Well I was all excited, designed my own simple SSD holder. It's basically just some slots to place the drives in, maybe 3 x 4 x 5 inches in volume. The cheapest I'm seeing for 3D printing is in the neighborhood of $150-200. Does that seem insane to anyone else? I don't mind paying a bit of premium to get a custom part, but I was expecting somewhere around $50 plus shipping. Am I doing something wrong here?


----------

